# Merry Christmas



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Wow! Good job...that hive is beautiful!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Very very nice. Nice workmanship. I would show it off too. 

I'm not going to show these pics to my wife though because next thing you know, it'll show up on my honey-do list, no pun intended.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Troutsqueezer said:


> Very very nice. Nice workmanship. I would show it off too.
> 
> I'm not going to show these pics to my wife though because next thing you know, it'll show up on my honey-do list, no pun intended.


I am thinking this is what my wife had in mind when we took the "beekeeping" class and now I am glad she dosen`t read beesource or it would bee on my HD list too.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

It's beautiful! The color choice is excellent. I think it will look better in her garden than a standard white hive that gets those lovely brown and yellow streaks, despite our best efforts. Is the hole in the cover an entrance or just for ventilation?

Could you provide any more details on that base? Like, is there a removable tray, etc.?


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*very nice looking*

It looks to good to leave outside in the weather!!!


----------



## Meadow Stone Farm (May 4, 2005)

*hive*

Hobie,
The cover holes are for ventilation only (this is a bottom entrance hive). The base is basically what is in the WBC plans but I modified it to fit the Langstrom boxes and added the screened bottom board and removable board as is shown in the HoneyRun plans. I actually want to use these BBs on all my hives but I can't find anyone who sells them. Right now my solid bottom boards are separate from my screened ones and I have to take the whole hive down to change them 2x a year.

I have a long list of things I need to make, but I may just end up buying them since my time is limited these days.

kris


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent work. It looks great.

I can picture that in a nice garden.


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful hive. Those are going to be some lucky bees to have such classy digs. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Quick question: How did you deal with the attic space in the cover, is it accessible to the bees or do you have it screened off to keep them out & allow for ventilation?


----------



## Meadow Stone Farm (May 4, 2005)

*Cover*

The inner cover is solid (no access hole). In retrospect I may have to pop a hole in it this Spring if other critters start hanging out in it. The location they are proposing to put it gets lots of morning sun but indirect light in the afternoon so the bees may not need copious amounts of ventilation. I am setting up two hives at top entrance only this year using HoneyRun's ventilation box/top entrance which has a similar principle. I left the inner cover solid only fearing that they would, like in my TBH, build weird burr comb under the roof if allowed access. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

NorthALABeeKeep said:


> It looks to good to leave outside in the weather!!!


I agree 100%.
Tom


----------

